# First emersed Attempt



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi to all,

after a lot of readings about emersed setups, I've decided to give it a chance.

First, fill the each pot %80 coco peat + %20 JBL manado. Coco peat has already includes NPK, I've just added some FE and micro nutrients and organic carbon for making nutrient rich soil.

I choose rotala bonsai and staurogyne repens, both tissue cultured.




























This is how it looks after planting all. Using single 20W 6500K cfl bulb, but I'll double it tomorrow.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Looks good! Good choice going with the Coco coir, but be aware there are issues with Ca/Mg and salt build up using coir. I charge my coir/perlite mix with our liquid rock water here in Central Texas before planting. If problems do arise, a good flushing can reset the coir. 

Adam


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Thanks Adam. I'm using fine bottled water for soaking coco peat before filling pots, because our tap water includes too much chlorine. Planning to change %100 water weekly.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

You may want to make sure you have Ca/Mg available for your plants. Essentially, coco coir is negatively charged and will eat up the Ca/Mg and make it unavailable for the plants. As a result, calcium and magnesium deficiencies are a common problem with coir. There are plenty of commercial products available for coco coir applications too.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

I'll check my micro nutrients bottle for ingredients, maybe it can contain calcium or magnesium salts. if not, I can add some fresh trace or equilibrium at next water change. Thanks again for suggestion.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

New plants arrived and second tray is ready. Rotala Macrandra and Glosso Elaitinoides TC.



















Macrandra's nutrient gel inside the container is reddish/brown and plant is not in perfect condition. It was a real pain seperating fresh ones and planting them stem by stem with tweezers. I almost lost 1/4 of the stems.










Glosso was OK.




























Using same coco peat + jbl manado mix. İncrease the light from 20W to 40W cfl 6500K for this propagator and also increase the nutrients from 3 ml to 5 ml.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Hi again,

Planting my new comings; Elechoaris sp. mini and bucephalandra. Alternanthera reinecki mini is waiting.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Alternanthera reinecki mini.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

glosso runners.


----------



## pweifan (Jun 23, 2007)

Very nice setup! Emersed plants are fun, aren't they? 

That _Rotala 'bonsai'_ sure looks like _Bacopa monnieri_ to me!

I've never used a substrate like this. What's the advantage of the Coco peat?


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks pweifan, you can find more info about coco coir here.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

update:

pic 1 : 29.10.2014









pic 2: 18.11.2014


----------



## drewsuf82 (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow nice setup! I'd love to see the whole package if you have a shot of that


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Glosso is a monster in emersed form. It grows over everything like kudzu vines do. 

Are you planning on selling the plants you grow? It looks like the perfect setup for portioning out plants


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

thanks drewsuf82


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

Thank you zapins 

I started to emersed growing trials just because of curiosity. I'm not sure what I'm gonna do with the plants yet. But selling could be a good idea, because I've got more than 200 pots less than 1 month 

I'll turn my static water system into nft rack system within a few days, I think the grow rate will increase after that.


----------



## cenk (Oct 24, 2005)

upgrading the system










first pots, filled with hydrokorrels and rock wool.










glosso pots inludes osmocote granules.


----------

